# A little spalted hackberry



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

Or is it hackeberry?  10" tip to tip , 3 1/2 high and finished with wipe on poly.


----------



## Old Skhool (Oct 31, 2009)

Beautiful piece of wood, and a darn nice turning. :thumbsup::thumbsup: (2 thumbs up)


----------



## Roger Newby (May 26, 2009)

Don't matter how you spell it.......that's really beautiful. :yes:


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Hey Tim,
Looks good. Hackeberry, hackberry, potato, pottato, who can denounce it. Nice looking piece of wood, turned out well. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## djwood1 (Nov 14, 2009)

That is sharp looking!


----------



## okiebugg (Dec 6, 2010)

*Hackberry*

It's sure looks a lot like spalted Hackberry to me. The difference in patina inside the bowl from the outside is dramatic (brownish inside)
and the way the annular rings look close to the heartwood make me think it is indeed Hackberry....Nice woodturning.

I think that Hackberry is my favorite wood of all time for use on the lathe. I have piles of it outside of my house waiting the two to three years it takes to get the spalted look.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I don't know what kind of wood it is but it sure is beautiful and your turning is fantastic.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Wow is that cool!


----------



## Jeff4woodturning (Feb 1, 2009)

That's cool Tim. Beautiful piece of wood and great design, nicely done!


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Tim, seriously nice job on this one. I have been experimenting with some wing turnings too. I really like your design on this one. Awesome.

John


----------

